# AH SUPPLY lights are an overlooked gem...



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I've used a custom built fixture with their 36 watt PC kit and it was great for high light on my 10 gallon. When I upgraded to a 20H, the fixture still did it's job producing low-medium light, which was perfect for my low tech setup. These are some of the most underrated light fixtures available on the market. The reflectors are awesome and the bulbs are bright. I think people shy away from them because they do require some DIY skills. I think I'll order another 36 watt replacement bulb and use the fixture over my emersed crypt garden.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice write up. I have the same kit in my 29g hood and agree these are fantastic. Best bang for your buck I believe. The LED fixtures are nice don't get me wrong, but unless you spend serious money they just don't perform. The DIY kits are another matter...prob the only way I would enter LED lighting as a complete solution.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be buying some of their fixtures when I get a big tank. I've heard only good about them and they have excellent prices too. I would have bought one for my 40b, but I didn't find out about them until after I bought my Zoo-Med T5HO.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

And the best thing about them is that you actually get to use your hands to build something. Total build took me about 1.5 hours but I was really taking my time.

Tools needed:

Screw driver (phillips)
Drill
1/8 drill bit
1 inch drill bit
5/16 drill bit
3/32 drill bit
3/8 drill bit
wire strippers
tape measurer
marker (to mark where to drill)

That's all you need. Everything else is provided in the kit for you. I did not have drill bits so I had to pick up a set at home depot today. Total cost for a kit was 17 bucks.

On a side note, this build isn't about the money or anything like that. If the kit cost 3x what they are I would still buy it. It works better than fixtures that cost double the amount.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

A long while back I had a 40 breeder with AHSupply lights over it. Some of my best pictures were from that tank. I think the short height with the bright lights really helped bring out the color in my plants.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I always liked AHS light kits. But, they use about twice the power per unit PAR as good T5HO lights. And, now AHS sells T5HO retrofit kits too!


----------



## Silock (Feb 10, 2012)

Honestly, I couldn't care less about power consumption as long as they work. And AHSupply kits work better than any other light I've ever had, not even figuring in the low cost.

I just wish I could figure out a way to mount them higher than right on the glass.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Silock said:


> Honestly, I couldn't care less about power consumption as long as they work. And AHSupply kits work better than any other light I've ever had, not even figuring in the low cost.
> 
> I just wish I could figure out a way to mount them higher than right on the glass.


Yeah I am in the same boat. I like the way these lights work and how bright they are......the 5500k bulb is perfect for growing my mosses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

+1 for the AH Supply kits. I have a 4 ft. 6500K T5HO kit, that I installed into a diy raingutter housing, over my 55g.. I love the look of it. It grows plants very well. The quality of the ballast and reflector is very high. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## rainbowfishes (Sep 2, 2011)

You may have forgotten or just don't know that A&H also has retro-fit LED's for sale. 15 watt, 20 watt and 28 watt, 6400 K. Snap right into existing PC set-up, just remove the ballast. Kim is working on switching out his web page and then you'll be able to find them easier. Here's the URL
http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=5

OR Click on "Easy Ordering" on the home page and then you'll see the spot to click on the LED's if you forget to grab the URL above. 

I just bought another 2 20 watt bulbs, I retrofit those nasty old plastic Perfecto POS. I was going to convert some many years ago to PC and just didn't get around to it. Most of my PC's are in home made wooden hoods that look a lot nicer than the Perfecto POS. Really with the LED replacement you don't need the reflector so I just put the bulb inside the old plastic hood and done. I'm setting up no-brainer med/low light 36" x 17" high rainbowfish breeding tanks. Want the eggs on the mops and not the plants so using broad leafed crypts for the enjoyment and enrichment of the bows but I can still easily collect eggs, and now every tank is a "photo-tank".


----------



## Darks!de (Oct 19, 2004)

+1 I just did a write up for a reflector conversion from AH. 

Luke


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

rainbowfishes said:


> You may have forgotten or just don't know that A&H also has retro-fit LED's for sale. 15 watt, 20 watt and 28 watt, 6400 K. Snap right into existing PC set-up, just remove the ballast. Kim is working on switching out his web page and then you'll be able to find them easier. Here's the URL
> http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=5
> 
> OR Click on "Easy Ordering" on the home page and then you'll see the spot to click on the LED's if you forget to grab the URL above.
> ...


Nice, thanks for the heads up. One day I'll have to check out their LEDs but for now I'm still not sold on them. I'm old school and still prefer the T5s or Power Compacts. I get the best growth from these.


----------

